# Wie ernähren sich Unterwasserpflanzen aus nährstoffarmen Substraten?



## gerd43 (1. Feb. 2020)

Hallo,

mein erster Gartenteich (ohne Fische) ist gründlich daneben gegangen: Ausser Fadenalgen und der (gedüngten) Seerose ist fast nichts  gewachsen. Jetzt ist ein Neubau geplant. In diesem Forum habe ich manchen guten Tipp gefunden, aber Folgendes ist bis jetzt unklar geblieben: 

Viele submerse Pflanzen holen sich  ihre Nährstoffe mit Hilfe extrem feiner "Blätter" unmittelbar aus dem Wasser. (__ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Wasserpest, __ Krebsschere usw.) Andere dagegen bilden kriechend Rhizome oder ausgeprägte  Wurzelsystem aus, mit denen sie sich ihre Nährstoffe vorwiegend aus dem Bodensubstrat holen. (Seerosen, __ Froschlöffel, Knötericharten, __ Schilf usw. ) In den Beschreibungen findet man dann unter "Standortansprüche" dieser Pflanzen Begriffe wie "schlammiger Boden", "nährstoffhaltiger" oder gar "humoser"  Grund.

An dieser Stelle fängt mein Verständnisproblem an:  
Wegen der Algenbildung werden IMMER UND ÜBERALL möglichst nährstoffarme Substrate wie gewaschener Sand oder Kies, Verlegesand, Sand-Lehm-Gemische usw. empfohlen. Weiter unten wird dann geschrieben, dass die Wasserpflanzen in neu angelegten Teichen erst dann richtig wachsen und den Algen das Futter wegnehmen, wenn sich ein Mulmschicht gebildet hat. 
Daraus kann man doch schließen: Die nährstoffarmen Substrate sind erst dann optimal, wenn sie nicht mehr nährstoffarm sind; im Umkehrschluß heist das aber doch: Gedüngte Substarte würden von Anfang an das Wachstum der Wasserpflanzen fördern und dann den Algen von Anfang an das Futter (oder das Licht)  wegnehmen.

Gibt es jemanden in diesem Forum, der mir den "Verständnisknüddel" entwirren kann? Ich möchte im neuen Teich nicht die gleichen Probleme bekommen.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Gerd.
Ich versuche es mal uu erklären wie ich es Laienhaft verstehe. 
Ins Wasser fallen alle möglichen biologischen Stoffe. Blätter Stöcker oder auch Ausscheidungen von tierischem Leben, über und unter Wasser. Dieses sinkt im Normalfall zu boden. Es sei denn man hat Fische die gern gründeln und alles durchwühlen wollen. 
So nun liegt das Zeug da unten und wird erst von oben nach unten von Bakterien und co zersetzt. Irgendwann ist die Schicht jedoch so dick das Aerobe (Sauerstoff benötigende Bakis) nicht mehr weit genug vordringen können da der Sauerstoff ausgeht. Gleichzeitig mineralisiert die Oberfläche schon und erhöht den Sauerstoff Abschluss. Jetzt bekommen im Untergrund die Aneroben Bakterien und co die Überhand und zersetzen alles schön weiter. Jedoch kommen diese freigewordenen Nährstoffe nicht mehr ans Wasser und können somit keine Algen mehr ernähren. Aber höhere Pflanzen können durch Wurzeln darauf zu greifen. 
Bei der Zersetzung durch Aerobe Verwerter entstehen ua. Faulgase diese steigen durch die Mineralschicht und machen immer wieder etwas Platz für friches Wasser welches von oben drüber durchsickern kann. Damit können die Pflanzen dieses Wasser aufnehmen in dem dann die gelösten Nährstoffe sind. Usw. Usw. Usw.
Dabei gibt es jedoch ein klitzekleines Problem. Die Mineralschicht wird immer dicker, immer weniger frixhes Wasser kann nach unten der Teigh verlandet immer mehr und mit etwas Glück kannst du irgendwann Torf stechen. Oder dir ein Lehm - Tonhaus bauen.


----------



## gerd43 (2. Feb. 2020)

Hallo René,
danke für Deine Erklärung. Nur, wovon sollen die höheren Wasserpflanzen leben, bis dieser Prozess angelaufen ist, also genügend Mulm entstanden und in verwertbare Nährstoffe umgewandelt worden ist? In meinem Teich haben die meisten Pflanzen diese Phase nicht überlebt.

Ist es dann nicht sinnvoll, etwas stickstoffhaltigen, mineralischen Dünger in die untersten cm des Substrats einzuarbeiten und dann das Ganze mit einer weiteren, wesentlich dickeren, ungedüngten Schicht abzudecken?  

Aus Deiner Erklärung lese ich aber auch, dass es nicht gut ist, wenn man (oder Fisch) dauernd in der Mulmschicht herumwühlt, sondern das Ganze einfach in Ruhe läßt, und erst dann was herausholt, wenn das Verlanden Überhand nimmt. Bei der Menge der hereinfallenden Biomasse gilt hier wohl auch: Die Menge macht das Gift!

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Gerd,


gerd43 schrieb:


> In meinem Teich haben die meisten Pflanzen diese Phase nicht überlebt


Das Problem haben fast alle Pflanzen , viele aus dem Handel werden auf Nährstoffsubstraten gezogen und " verhungern" dann im neuen Teich / Beet.
Beim Umsetzen geht auch die Feinverwurzelung verloren !
PS: Pflanzen von Freunden kommen auch nur aus Teichen wo es ein Überangebot gibt .


gerd43 schrieb:


> stickstoffhaltigen, mineralischen....... Substrats


Könnte man machen ,nur züchtet du so auch unsere Freunde die ALGEN .Die sind dann auch noch schneller da sie " niedere" ( einfache) " Pflanzen
sind.
Es ist immer und überall ein *Gleichgewicht* !


gerd43 schrieb:


> Mulmschicht herumwühlen----in Ruhe lassen --- " Gift"


Auf alle Fälle kann man das riechen !


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Feb. 2020)

Hei, es gibt noch ein Szenario, das Phosphatfalle genannt wird.
Phosphat wird im Boden gebunden. Nur muß der Kreislauf erstmal in Gang kommen.
Die Rolle des Abwasser spielt Dein Dünger oder gedüngte Erde.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93KObALTyJo_

Lass dem Ding einfach seinen freien Lauf, gedulde Dich etwas und das PFlanzenwachstum wird von selbst starten...
Ich hätte im Ersten Jahr auch am liebsten an den Pflanzen gezogen..aber erst als sich Nährstoffe von selbst im Teichlein angesammelt haben, konnten die Pflanzen auch wachsen. Microorganismen und Algen bildeten Mulm, Schlamm, wo Phosphat und Eisen gebunden vorliegen. Alljährlich im Juni wird der Teich kurz grün, und sehr schnell dann Kristallklar. Die Wasserflöhe, Cyclops und allsowas müssen sich ja dann auch erst vermehren. Die Mineralisieren die Nährstoffe dann wieder, damit Wasserpflanzen sie aufnehmen können. Fadenalgen können in dem Teich nicht leben, weil die Schwebealgen ihnen die Nährstoffe rauben , den Pflanzen verfügbar machen und Phosphat und Eisen entweder im SChlamm oder in den Schwebealgen und Wasserpflanzen gebunden werden.
Die Zeit vergeht sooo schnell...
Lass Dich doch einfach mal drauf ein...
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bei der Zersetzung durch Aerobe Verwerter entstehen ua. Faulgase


René, ich bin da ganz bei dir, aber das oben ist ein Tippfehler? Es müsste doch *anaerobe *Zersetzung heißen. Siehe hier:
https://www.chemie-schule.de/KnowHow/Schwefelkreislauf
Das Faulgas wäre in diesem Fall H2S (Schwefelwasserstoff) das entweder im Mulm unter Luftabschluss von anaerob lebenden Bakterien produziert wurde, oder, worst case, von eben diesen oberhalb der Mulmschicht, weil der gesamte Sauerstoff vorher von aeroben Zersetzungsprozessen aufgezehrt wurde.

Hi Gerd,
ich hol mal ein bisschen aus 
Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass es ca. 10 bis 20 Jahre dauert, wenn man einen Teich anlegt und wartet, bis er sich "selbstständig bepflanzt" hat. Und wie René bereits ausgeführt hat, weitere wenige Jahre, Jahrzehnte, (je nach Größe) bis das gute Stück wieder verlandet ist.
Wenn man sich jetzt mal "an Land" ein wenig umschaut, irgendeine frisch aufgebrochene Branche, Baustelle, Industrieruine etc.dann wird man feststellen, dass sich schnell genügsame Kräuter ansiedeln, die mit dem gestörten und nährstoffarmen Boden zurecht kommen. Diese Pioniere bereiten den Boden für anspruchsvollere Pflanzen und nach zehn, zwanzig Jahren hast du da je nach Topographie, ein Mischwäldchen oder eine abwechslungsreiche Staudenflur stehen.
Bei Teichen ist das ähnlich. Und so lange warten und nach zwanzig Jahren womöglich mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden sein, will ja keiner.
Also muss man partiell nachhelfen. Nährstoffliebende Sumpfpflanzen brauchen im mageren, neu angelegten Teich eine Starthilfe in Form von ihnen genehmen Substrat um die Wurzeln rum. Wenn sie angehen, "schaffen" sie sich die Umgebung selbst, weil sich der Modder, den sie benötigen, zwischen ihren Trieben und Ausläufern sammelt.
Man muss die Nährstoffbedürfnisse im Auge haben und die direkte Umgebung der betreffenden Pflanzen ein bisschen steuern. Klappt aber auch nicht immer, da braucht man Geduld, Glück und einiges an trial and error.
Ein bisschen anders sieht es mit den reinen Wasserpflanzen aus, die ihre Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser holen, denen schafft man natürlich keine gut gedüngte Umgebung. Ich würde da mit Schwimmpflanzen anfangen, die wenig brauchen und schauen, wie sie sich entwickeln. Es sei denn, du hast mit Nitrat und Phosphat belastetes Wasser, dann darf es die Bepflanzung etwas hungriger sein.

Außerdem schadet es auch nicht, ein Auge auf stabile Wasserwerte zu haben. Ein stark schwankender pH-Wert, Temperatursprünge etc sind Stressfaktoren für Pflanzen, nicht alle kommen damit zurecht.

Und auch nicht unwichtig: Nährstoffe im Wasser heißt nicht automatisch, dass sie für höhere Pflanzen verfügbar sind. Da braucht es die Mikrofauna, die auf und im Mulm siedelt, Stichwort Teich impfen, Starterbakterien usw. Und natürlich viel Oberfläche, wo sie siedeln kann.


----------



## troll20 (2. Feb. 2020)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Es müsste doch *anaerobe *Zersetzung heißen.


Asche auf mein Haupt, da bin ich wohl beim ganzen hin und her gespringe zwischen An- und A- eroben Milieu ganz wuschig geworden. Kein Wunder bei dem Kaffeeentzug, wenn man so lange Texte  schreibt


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei dem Kaffeeentzug,


Und schon wieder falsch SAUERSTOFFENTZUG


----------



## gerd43 (3. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Monika,

vielen Dank für das recht informative Video über die Selbsreinigung  von Gewässern. Ob dieser Vorgang allerdings in einem nur 1m tiefen Gartenteich auch so ablaufen wird, möchte ich bezweifeln. Eine nennenswerte Temperaturschichtung habe ich noch nicht feststellen können; im letzten Sommer hatte ich oben wie unten eine Wassertemperatur von 28°.
Die in der Natur eigentlich überall erforderliche Geduld hat bei mir auch nicht so ganz funktioniert: In meinem Tümpel hat sich auch im 6. Jahr nichts geänder. Außer Fadenalgen und kleinem __ Rohrkolben ist nichts, aber auch garnichts richtig gewachsen!!! In dem total klaren Wasser waren das Elend und der kurze Lebenslauf auch noch immer gut zu sehen: Austreiben, glasig oder braun werden, absterben.  Nur die __ Molche haben sich prächtig vermehrt......

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch zu oft versucht, alles herauszufischen, was in den Teich gefallen ist und die Empfehlung eines möglichst nährstoffarmen Wassers ist wohl auch nicht immer richtig.  Was nicht irgendwie gefüttert wird, kann auch nicht weiterleben.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Feb. 2020)

Hei, hast Du eine Pumpe drin?
Weil ich habe auch Mörtelkübel und andere kleine Gefäße mit Wasserpflanzen.
Da ist sehr wohl eine Temperaturschichtung drin. Die spürt man sehr deutlich, wenn man mit der Hand reingreift. Ebenso in meinem 1200Liter Teichlein. Das ist in der Flachwasserzohne brühwarm, und wenn ich tiefer runter greife, richtig kalt.
Mit einer Pumpe bringt man die Schichtung durcheinander, die für Tiere im Hochsommer und Winter lebenswichtig ist.
Wobei ich gestehen muß, das ich bei den kleinen Gefäßen, sowie den Lotuskübeln mit Seerosenosmocote dünge. Das  kann ich aber auch nur machen, wenn ich keine fädigen Algen reintue, sonst ist der Pott voll mit Algen.
Wenn man keine reintut, sind auch keine drinnen.
Von Laub und sonstwas rausfischen, halt ich garnix...
Hab noch einige Aquarien und auch in denen findet das im Kleinen statt.
Zwar nicht die Temperaturschichtung, aber das absetzen von Phosphat und Eisen in Filter und Bodengrund. Das merke ich immer schmerzlich an meinen erwünschten, schönen __ Schnecken. Der Schlamm muß immer entfernt werden, sonst frisst es die Gehäuse auf. Aber in Aquarien wird auch gedüngt. Sonst ist nix mit Pflanzen.
NPK mehr oder weniger...je nach Besatz.
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Feb. 2020)

Frühjahrs- und Herbstzirkulation finden im kleinen Maß vielleicht auch im Teich statt, da sie durch Wind und Lufttemperaturantieg bzw. -abfall ausgelöst werden. Gefährlicher für den Gartenteich ist die Sommerstagnation. In großen Gewässern entsteht in der Zeit eine stabile Temperaturschichtung. Je kleiner, flacher und Sonnenlicht-exponierter ein Gewässer ist, desto weniger Schichtung, sondern kräftige Erwärmung. 
@Biotopfan 
kann sein, dass die Temperaturschichtung in deinen Mörtelkübeln von der Beschattung durch die Bepflanzung kommt. 

However, für die Funktion der Phosphatfalle an sich, nämlich Bindung von Phosphat an Eisen unter Verbrauch von Sauerstoff ist die Zirkulation eher von untergeordneter Bedeutung.Solange Sauerstoff vorhanden ist, funktioniert sie, bei Sauerstoffzehrung besteht die Gefahr, dass das Phosphat wieder frei wird, was mehr Düngung, mehr Konsumenten, mehr sterbende und verfallende Konsumenten, noch mehr Phosphat usw. bedeutet, bis aller Sauerstoff verzehrt ist und das Gewässer kippt.
Das ist besonders fatal für natürliche Gewässer, die beständig eutrophiert werden durch intensive Landwirtschaft und sonstige Einleitungen. Oder für Gartenteiche, in denen nie, in Jahren und Jahrzehnten überhaupt kein Mulm und Pflanzen entnommen werden und/oder die zusätzlich noch ohne Filterung oder zu schwache Filterung mit Fischen belastet sind. Und denen man nie einen Teilwasserwechsel gönnt. Eutrophierung ist ähnlich wie ein Schneeballsystem, erst passiert wenig, ab einem kritischen Kipp-Punkt kann es ganz schnell gehen.
Von daher ist es sinnvoll, einen Teich prinzipiell nährstoffarm zu halten. 



gerd43 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich aber auch zu oft versucht, alles herauszufischen, was in den Teich gefallen ist und die Empfehlung eines möglichst nährstoffarmen Wassers ist wohl auch nicht immer richtig. Was nicht irgendwie gefüttert wird, kann auch nicht weiterleben.


"Nährstoffarm" ist eher relativ zu verstehen. Ein bisschen Futter braucht das Leben schon. Mal zur Orientierung: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trophiesystem Wobei Gartenteiche oft eutroph sind, wobei etwas mesotropher natürlich sicherer wäre in Bezug auf Sauerstoffzehrung.
Viel kritischer finde ich 28°C Wassertemperatur. Das ist ja eher für tropische Pflanzen geeignet.Wenn dieser Wert über längere Zeit im Sommer die Regel ist, könntest du direkt welche einsetzen. Müsstest halt drinnen überwintern.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Feb. 2020)

Hei, meine Kübel stehen in der Sonne. Aber die Zeit, in der sie so warm werden ist begrenzt. Ich wollte ja auch immer tropische Fische darin halten und beobachte auch an heißen Tage bzw. Hitzewellen die Temperatur ganz genau, um schnell die Tiere umzusetzen oder kleinere Kübel ins Haus zu holen.
32° werden selten erreicht und das ist dann auch schon das meiste und das knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche. Die meiste Zeit des Jahres hast Du deine Last, die Temp. überhaupt mal auf über 20 Grad zu bringen..geschweigedenn auf 25 Grad. Und je größer das Gefäß, desto länger dauert es...ein 90 Litermörtelkübel ist kaum warm zu kriegen...
und auch bei Kleineren reichen 2 verregnete Junitage und Du bist bei 8 Grad..

Seit ich __ Medaka und Elassoma draußen pflege, hab ich damit kein Problem mehr...die können das zum Glück ab..trotzdem werf ich bei jedem vorbeigehen einen Blick aufs Thermometer...find ich einfach interessant...
VG Monika


----------



## gerd43 (3. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Monika,
ich habe eine Pumpe für einen Bachlauf. Das Wasser wird über einen Skimmer mit Grobfilter von der Oberfläche entnommen und lief dann vom Bach aus ohne "Geplätscher" an einer flachen Stelle in den Teich zurück. Die Pumpe lief in den ersten Jahren auch nur selten. Später, als aber immer wieder Algenplacken an der Oberfläche schwammen, habe ich die Pumpe 24h laufen gelassen; ein großer Teil der Algen landet dadurch von selber in der Filtermatte. Die ursprünglich vorhandenen Fadenalgen wurden von büschelartigen Algen am Grund verdrängt,  die derart viel Sauerstoff produzieren, dass immer wieder ganze Stücke losreißen und durch den Auftrieb des Gases nach oben steigen.

Zur Temperaturschichtung noch folgende Erfahrung: In meinem Lieblings-Badesee ist es nach eine Woche Sonnenschein in 2m Tiefe auch nicht kälter als an der Oberfläche. In dieser Zeit ist, glaube ich, jeder mittelgroße Gartenteich bis  unten durchgeheizt.

Eine andere Sache habe ich noch entdeckt, was möglicherweise den mangelden Pflanzenwuchs erklärt: Der CO2-Gehalt liegt deutlich unter 1ppm (errechnet aus KH und pH). Dazu passen auch die schmirgelpapierähnlichen Kalküberzüge auf einigen submersen Pflanzen (Biogene Entkalkung wegen Mangel an freiem CO2). Ich frage mich, ob hier nicht eine CO2-Flasche helfen kann.....und natürlich den Bach abzustellen.

Weil ich plane, den Teich umzubauen, habe ich noch folgende Frage: Welches Substrat hast du in deinem Teich?  Ich habe Verlegesand verwendet, der aber nur sehr wenig Lehm enthalten hat. Wäre da nicht vielleicht ein Substrat aus Lehm mit etwas Sand besser?

VG Gerd


----------



## ralph_hh (18. Feb. 2020)

Ich glaube, in der latenten Panik vor den Algen versucht jeder zweite Teichbesitzer alles, um möglichst jede Form von Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich zu verhindern. Damit lebt dann allerdings auch nichts anderes mehr, die genügsamen Algen noch am ehesten.

Die wurzelnden Pflanzen brauchen Nährstoffe im Substrat. Wenn da anfangs viel von ins Wasser geht, ist das halt so. Es bilden sich Algen, die kann man abschöpfen. Ich habe meine __ Schwertlilien, Seerosen, Tannenwedel und __ Rohrkolben in ein Gemisch aus Sand und Erde gesetz, die gedeihen ganz gut. Hab viel Fadenalgen gehabt und die rausgesammelt, Schwebealgen hatte ich keine, mein  Wasser war immer klar.

Die schwimmenden Wasserpflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt brauchen Nährstoffe im Wasser. Wo die da sind, sind auch Algen. Was sich dann durchsetzt, ist eine Frage der Zusammensetzung der Nährstoffe, des PH Wertes, der Wasserhärte. Soweit ich einige Beiträge hier und anderswo verstanden habe, ist CO2 ein wesentlicher Faktor. Mit CO2 kann man nicht gezielt düngen, es ist ein Gas, das bei höheren Temperaturen oder dank Wassersprudler auch schnell wieder verschwindet. Das Gleichgewicht mit dem CO2 Anteil in der Luft ist zu gering. Es braucht sich zersetzendes organisches Material im Teich - Blätter z.B., was aber auch die meisten aus Angst vor Algen akribisch aus dem Wasser sammelt oder per Skimmer abfischt. Algen kommen mit weniger CO2 klar. So ist es theoretisch dann so, dass sich Tausendblatt und __ Hornkraut gegen Algen durchsetzen, aber wenn denen CO2 fehlt, wachsen dann doch nur Algen.


----------



## gerd43 (18. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Ralph,
danke, dass mein Beitrag noch einmal aus der Versenkung geholt wurde.

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich einige Versuche zur Wasserhärte gemacht, weil ich mir nicht klar war, ob mein Substrat (Rheinsand aus der Kölner Bucht mit Lehmanteil) viel Kalk enthält, was ja die meisten Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen nicht mögen.  Das Wasser im Teich war mit KH ~ 5 relativ weich.

In einem Wassersprudler habe ich dest. Wasser mit CO2 angereichert und in einem verschlossenen Marmeladenglas mit einer Sandprobe aus dem Teich einige Tage stehen lassen. Nach 5 Tagen war die Wasserhärte auf 35°dH angestiegen!!!!! Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch das Wasser im Substrat meines Teiches deutlich härter ist, als im freien Wasser darüber.  Kalkarm ist ja wohl etwas anderes. Da bleibt eigentlich nur Quarzsand; zum Glück gibts eine Quarzsandgrube hier in der Nähe.

In einem anderen Versuch habe ich unser Leitungswasser (KH = 10) mit CO2 auf einen pH-Wert von etwa 5 gebracht und offen stehen gelassen. Der pH-Wert stieg dann auf ca. 6 an und blieb viele Tage unveränder auf diesem Wert, wenn man das Ganze nicht schüttelt.   Laut CO2-Rechner sind das über 200ppm und damit mehr als genug für Pflanzen, in meine Teich hatte ich aber unter 0,1ppm.
Den Bachlauf werde ich wohl erst mal abstellen, damit möglichst kein CO2 ausgetrieben wird und mit CO2-Zufuhr aus der Druckflasche nachhelfen, zumindest bis sich die Biologie eingependelt hat.

Jetzt habe ich aber doch noch eine Frage: Ich möchte eine dünne Schicht Substrat, wo Pflanzen eingesetzt werden, direkt auf der Folie leicht düngen und mit einer dicken, ungedüngten Schicht als Trennung zum Wasser abdecken. Womit und wie viel würdest du düngen? (Hornspäne als Langzeitdünger oder, und das gibts tatsächlich, phosphatfreiem Blaukorn)

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Gerd,
ich würde Düngekügelchen/kegelchen ("Seerosendünger") nehmen. Hab' ich bei uns noch nicht im Baumarkt oder beim Dehner stehen sehen, aber online gibt's genug Anbieter (wo man auch Pflanzen oder anderes Teichzubehör bekommt ). Man kann die Sache sicher auch gezielter angehen... .
Das Thema Substrat ist ein heiß und viel diskutiertes (z. B. Spurenelemente, Sand, Niks Teich). Ich bin Fan von abgedeckter Muttererde für den Start. Das hilft für die nächsten Wochen, allerdings gebe ich zu, dass mein Teich gefiltert ist. Seit zwei Jahren haben wir auch einen "Mini" (80 Liter Zinkwanne), der damit auch sehr gut zurechtkommt. Der wird bislang im Winter geleert.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (19. Feb. 2020)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Laut CO2-Rechner sind das über 200ppm und damit mehr als genug für Pflanzen, in meine Teich hatte ich aber unter 0,1ppm.



Lies mal bei Wikipedia im Artikel "Wasserhärte" das Kapitel zum "Kalk-Kohlensäure-Gleichgewicht".
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserhärte

Das Problem mit den Pflanzen im Wasser ist, dass sie mit den Algen in Konkurrenz stehen. Bei niedrigen Temperaturen wachsen die ersten Algen und wenn später der andere Pflanzenwuchs einsetzt, ist die erste Algengeneration schon verhungert und abgestorben. Üblicherweise werden diese Algen samt den gebundenen Nährstoffen herausgekeschert und das Wasser verarmt immer mehr an Nährstoffen.

Höhere Pflanzen brauchen daher eine dünne Schicht Pflanzsubstrat (1/3 Lehm 1/3 Sand 1/3 lehmhaltiger Humus) zur Ernährung und darüber eine so dicke Sandschicht, dass Fische sie nicht aufwühlen.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Feb. 2020)

Hei, nee...Humus garicht...
Lehm und Sand, mineralisches Substrat und darunter evt. Osmocote für Seerosen kann man machen...Humus fault unter Wasser, bzw. schwimmt auf.
Da ist es einfacher, die 1-2Jahre zu warten bis sich eine gewisse Menge Mulm/Schlamm, gebildet hat.

Mulm bindet auch Nährstoffe und unter sauerstoffarmen Bedingungen, wird, nachdem die Abbaukette ordentlich angelaufen ist, unter sauerstoffarmen Bedingungen, Nitrat zu Stickstoff abgebaut, der über die Atmosphäre entweicht.
Das ist mit der Grund, warum in älteren Teichen die Algen kaputtgehen.
Auch Eisen und Calcium wird in Boden und Schlamm vom Phosphat gebunden.
Auch das entzieht den Algen die Lebensgrundlage.
Höhere Pflanzen können sich mittels Zitronensäure, die sie mit den Wurzeln produzieren, die Nährstoffe in sauerstoffarmen Bereichen wieder verfügbar machen und dem Boden damit auch wieder Sauerstoff zuführen. Im Aquarium sieht man das manchmal gut an den Seitenscheiben, wie es um die Wurzeln heller ist, als paar mm daneben.
Wenn dann nicht zuviele Fische im Teich sind, läuft das rund und alles ist gut.
Meistens sind aber viel zu viele Goldis, in viel zu wenig Wasser und es kann sich kein gesundes Gleichgewicht einstellen.
VG Monika


----------



## gerd43 (19. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Monika,
danke erstmal für die ausführliche Beschreibung der Abläufe.

Über die Beschaffenheit des Teichsubstrats gehen die Meinungen ja deulich auseinander, aber von irgendetwas müssen die Pflanzen ja im neuen Teich nun leben. In meinem Teich ist jedenfalls nichts gewachsen, außer Fadenalgen. Wie schon oben geschrieben, habe ich (ohne es zu wissen) kalkhaltiges Sand-Lehm-Gemisch und praktisch kein CO2 im Wasser gehabt. 
Jetzt also: Substrat raus und durch ein Quarzsand-Lehm-Gemisch ersetzen. (Körnung 1-8mm) Nur wie kann ich die Anlaufphase unterstützen? Die leider nicht ganz billigen Düngekugeln sind sicher eine Möglichkeit, oder kann man die auch durch Hornspäne tief unten im Substrat und nur im näheren Umfeld der Pflanzen ersetzen, was schon mal empfohlen wird?

Hier gibt's übrigens nur Tiere, die von selber kommen!

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Feb. 2020)

Hei..ich würd mal ne ordentliche Portion Geduld kaufen...
Mit der klappts wunderbar und vermeidet andere Kosten.

Hornspäne sind organisch...schmeiß mal davon paar in einen schnöden Wassereimer und guck was passiert..nöö, käme mir nicht in den Teich...
VG Monika


----------



## Haggard (19. Feb. 2020)

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit Schieferton als Beigabe zum Sand ?


----------



## troll20 (19. Feb. 2020)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei..ich würd mal ne ordentliche Portion Geduld kaufen...


Wasn das ?


----------



## DbSam (19. Feb. 2020)

Das ist genau die Zeit, welche Du an der Kaffeetasse verbringst. 
Also so ca. 25 Stunden täglich ... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## gerd43 (19. Feb. 2020)

Schieferton wird auch von NG als Sandzusatz bei Seerosen empfohlen. Werde mal sehen,  ob ich irgendwo herausfinde, was das bewirkt. (oder bewirken soll)

Was mich bei der Auswahl des geeigneten Substrats total verunsichert ist, dass  90% aller Wasserpflanzen schlammige, humose, nährstoffreiche und kalkarme Böden brauchen. Hier in diesem Forum und auch in Büchern wird aber fast ausschließlich vor humosem und/oder nährstoffreichem Material im Teich gewarnt wird.

Den Vorschlag, viel Geduld aufzubringen und die Natur "mal machen zu lasse", halte ich eigendlich auch für richtig, wenn nur mein Alt-Teich in 6 Jahren nicht in die Gänge gekommen wäre.   Meine einzige Hoffnung: Es lag wirklich an dem zu kalkhaltigen Rheinsand und mit Quarzsand + Lehm + gezielter Startdüngung  wird dann alles gut.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## troll20 (19. Feb. 2020)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Was mich bei der Auswahl des geeigneten Substrats total verunsichert ist, dass 90% aller Wasserpflanzen schlammige, humose, nährstoffreiche und kalkarme Böden brauchen. Hier in diesem Forum und auch in Büchern wird aber fast ausschließlich vor humosem und/oder nährstoffreichem Material im Teich gewarnt wird.



Naja ich vermute mal, das liegt daran das meisten Fische halten welche zum Gründeln neigen. Damit wird das Substrat durchwühlt belüftet und Nährstoffe ins Wasser gebracht. Das wiederum finden die Algen schön aber die Pflanzen mit Wurzeln weniger. 

Ist aber alles nur Vermutung und Beobachtung an meinem Teich.  Wie das bei deinem oder jedem anderen aussehen mag, muss jeder selbst überprüfen.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Feb. 2020)

Naja, es ist halt so, das wir meistens Teiche haben, die eine Folie drunter haben.
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob an einem natürlichen Gewässer(Bach, Teich,See) ein natürlich gewachsener Sumpf anschließt, oder ein Moor. Das is was ganz anderes, als wenn wir eine humose Erde aus der Tüte nehmen, auf der Teicherde draufsteht. Oder man "Blumenerde" nimmt.
Mutterboden, der nicht zu Humos ist, geht da schon ehr.
VG Monika


----------



## ralph_hh (20. Feb. 2020)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Was mich bei der Auswahl des geeigneten Substrats total verunsichert ist, dass  90% aller Wasserpflanzen schlammige, humose, nährstoffreiche und kalkarme Böden brauchen. Hier in diesem Forum und auch in Büchern wird aber fast ausschließlich vor humosem und/oder nährstoffreichem Material im Teich gewarnt wird.


Humus und Nährstoffe brauchen die Pflanzen die im Boden wachsen, im teichnahen, nassen Uferbereich oder auch unter Wasser.
Das Wasser im Teich dagegen sollte nicht zu nährstoffreich sein, weil sonst die Algen sprießen. Der Trick ist, beides voneinander zu trennen. Uferbereich mit Erde vom Wasser durch den Uferwall abschotten z.B, oder Pflanzlöcher / Kübel obenauf mit Sand abschließen.


----------



## gerd43 (20. Feb. 2020)

Danke nochmal für die Tipps.

Ich habe hier im Garten einige Stellen unter alten Büschen, an denen lange keiner mehr gebuddelt hat; da wird sich sicher in nicht allzu großer Tiefe Gartenerde ohne viel unverrottetem organischen Materials finden lassen. Diese Erde würde ich dann da, wo Pflanzen hin sollen, zuerst auf die Folie ausbringen, Pflanzen einsetzen und das Ganze  dann mit einer dickeren Sandschicht abdecken. Ich hoffe, dass die Pflanzen dann genügend Startreserven haben und sich später aus den eingetragenen Nährstoffen der Mulmschicht ernähren können. Wenn's dann doch irgendwo kümmert, könnte man noch mit Düngekugeln gezielt nachhelfen.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Rhz69 (15. März 2020)

Hallo Gerd,

Ich bin deiner Meinung, dass die Nährstoffarmen Substrate nicht die ganze Wahrheit, bzw nicht immer richtig sind. Wenn man aus Niedersachsen kommt, und Grund und wahrscheinlich auch Leitungswasser hohe Nitrat und Phosphatwerte haben, dann bildet sich schnell eine Mulmschicht. Ich hatte jahrelang eine Teichschale, in der die Wasserpflanzen Ende Juli schon den Herbst eingeleitet haben und gelb wurden. Als ich jetzt meinen Schwimmteich angelegt habe, musste ich auch die Uferpflanzen mit Seerosendünger am Leben halten. Die Unterwasserpflanzen vom Start waren nach 2 Monaten verschwunden. Ich Messe auch gerne mal. Magnesium 0, Nitrat 0, Phosphat 0. Ich hatte auch nicht viel Probleme mit Algen, aber es ist nichts gewachsen. Dieses Jahr arbeite ich vorsichtig mit Dünger. Aber das muss sich noch zeigen.
Viele Grüße Rüdiger


----------

